# white perch , escambia river



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

yes was wondering where i could find some white perch launching at mystik springs or quintet landing in molino,, or even if the shellcracker are bighting whats the best way to get on them , still got minnows left from today ??? any help would be nice? not familier fishing those places really? went to tensaw today didnt catch none


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

So no one white perch fishes there or am I missing something


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What do you call a white perch? Do you have a picture? I hate common names, and what I call a white perch is found no where around here. I couldnt help you out either way, but out of curiosity Id like to see what you call a white perch.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

May be talking about crappie.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, crappie, I've always called them white perch also. Its what my grandaddy called them so its kinda stuck with me too.

JD, what do you call a white perch?


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya crappie I just call em white perch anyways just wondering would I have any luck in the spots I mentioned as far as escambia goes, I tried jigs and minnows today in 6-12 foot deep range around some good looking tops and just no bite in mifflin and another place I know


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

cottontop58 said:


> Ya crappie I just call em white perch anyways just wondering would I have any luck in the spots I mentioned as far as escambia goes, I tried jigs and minnows today in 6-12 foot deep range around some good looking tops and just no bite in mifflin and another place I know


Crappie. White perch. Speckled perch or my favorite local name: chinkipins. If you go out to the mouth of mystic springs and tie up on the right at the big cypress you can fish minnows about six feet deep where the lake water gets caught up with the river current. If minnows don't work try chartreuse 1/16 ounce jigs. If that don't work go home... To cold for a shell cracker just yet

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Crappie holes around here are kept as secret as grouper holes offshore...


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Cotton lake has always been good, but since the train derailment, I dont know.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

In bayou country they are called "sacalait " (mothers milk} Mighty fine eating. I caught hundreds as a kid growing up in Texas


----------

